# Amazon Flex car eligibility



## galileo5

I have a hatchback (Honda Insight), but it’s not listed as one of the options on the Flex survey to qualify for work. They want a midsize sedan at a minimum, but my hatchback can carry more than a sedan.

How am I supposed to answer this?


----------



## nighthawk398

Just say midsized and try it out . Worse thing happens pkg don't fit and you get sent home. They don't check what car your driving matches anything when you arrive

The only time I seen somebody sent home was when it was raining and they had a pickup truck with no cover


----------



## bsliv

I use a Mazda 3 hatchback with 47.1 cubic feet of storage with the seats folded down. One day I had lots of big boxes and it barely fit. I had to switch stuff around a bunch and it messed up the order making it difficult to find the next package. Luckily, one of the first stops took a bunch of the big boxes. 

The Insight has a bit less storage capacity than the 3. Based on my extremely limited experience, you better be good at packing.


----------



## nighthawk398

On .Com orders you can drop off the biggest first no need to follow what amazon lists


----------



## Fauxknight

I don't remember seeing any sort of car restrictions for Flex. I use a PriusC which is similar sized to the Insight, it easily has the capacity of a midsize sedan, but I've seen a couple of drivers use vehicles with less capacity like a Mini and a Mustang. Even larger vehicle drivers have sometimes passed on orders because of size, usually it's when a flatscreen is sent out (I'm more likely to fit a flatscreen than a sedan).

Haven't had to pass on any orders myself yet, though I could see the possibility of it happening.


----------



## Sdftrans

Well it says midsize 4 door but. I have been seeing them show up in everything with 4 wheels


----------



## ahowes83

At least in Minneapolis they'll work with you if you can't fit an order in your car. I have a '99 Sentra and have only once found an order too big -- they swapped it out for me, no problem at all.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

Okay so I received an email for an invite to deliver com orders. I'm assuming it's because of the new warehouse that was built. I know it says you must have a 4 door but do any of you see drivers with 2 door? If I was to sign up anyways, and show up, would the ppl at the warehouse turn me away?


----------



## Shangsta

SkinnieMinnie said:


> Okay so I received an email for an invite to deliver com orders. I'm assuming it's because of the new warehouse that was built. I know it says you must have a 4 door but do any of you see drivers with 2 door? If I was to sign up anyways, and show up, would the ppl at the warehouse turn me away?


You can drive with two, plenty of people at my location have two doors. The people at the Warehouse really don't do much but give you packages. I have a four door and sometimes if I get too many packages I give them back and they say 'Thank you' and I go on my way.

Now if you have a 2 door and only try to take 20 or so packages, that probably won't fly. You're going to be expected to take at minimum 35-40 for a 4 hour block, maybe more depending on where you live.

Again I would only drive Flex with a 2 door or 4 door sedan. I have seen them give people with minivans and SUVs way more packages than I get. Not only are you getting more packages for the same pay, your gas mileage is worse.


----------



## soypana

SkinnieMinnie said:


> Okay so I received an email for an invite to deliver com orders. I'm assuming it's because of the new warehouse that was built. I know it says you must have a 4 door but do any of you see drivers with 2 door? If I was to sign up anyways, and show up, would the ppl at the warehouse turn me away?


No they won't, i drive a 2 door car and never had a problem.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

They have no problems here if you have to leave a couple large packages behind. Yesterday I had to leave three because my car was simply stuffed. They were fine with it.


----------



## gaj

Shangsta said:


> I have seen them give people with minivans and SUVs way more packages than I get. Not only are you getting more packages for the same pay, you're gas mileage is pretty bad too.


Yeah, it does suck having a SUV.... for regular shifts, they have a separate section that has larger boxes. Fortunately, only once did I have to load up above my rear view window. I don't think I necessarily get more packages, but I do fill more volume. Thankfully 95% of the packages are mostly air and not heavy.

g


----------



## Shangsta

gaj said:


> Yeah, it does suck having a SUV.... for regular shifts, they have a separate section that has larger boxes. Fortunately, only once did I have to load up above my rear view window. I don't think I necessarily get more packages, but I do fill more volume. Thankfully 95% of the packages are mostly air and not heavy.
> 
> g


That makes sense, at my fulfillment center they assign you a station. Once myself and another Subaru got assigned to the same one, it had at least 55 packages they told me to move since he had a bigger car.


----------



## aeiou_-

Random question: Anyone ever see people delivering flex in a prius? My friend just got into uber eats, figured I'd mention flex.


----------



## gaj

I saw a guy at the station a few days ago loading packages into a taxi. Yes, a full size yellow taxi.

Warehouse guys said that isn't allowed, but let him deliver anyway.

g


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> I saw a guy at the station a few days ago loading packages into a taxi. Yes, a full size yellow taxi.
> 
> Warehouse guys said that isn't allowed, but let him deliver anyway.
> 
> g


The station I'm at has more than one Taxi driving Flex deliveries and nothing subtle about it.
For the amount of time spent in front of a customer's location to drop off a package, it probably
doesn't look as strange as one might think. The one that gets me is one particular driver that
delivers Flex in a big box truck. It's like the ones that carry the Sunday newspaper. Private owner.
He must get like 8 to 10 miles/gallon, not unlike the UPS brown delivery trucks (package cars).
Mileage, parking, maneuverability, so many things that must take any joy that's left out of this gig.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Random question: Anyone ever see people delivering flex in a prius? My friend just got into uber eats, figured I'd mention flex.


I live in Seattle, everyone has a Prius.

I have heard uber eats is terrible. When you factor in wait time at restauraunts you make less than minimum wage.


----------



## Shangsta

UTX1 said:


> The station I'm at has more than one Taxi driving Flex deliveries and nothing subtle about it.
> For the amount of time spent in front of a customer's location to drop off a package, it probably
> doesn't look as strange as one might think. The one that gets me is one particular driver that
> delivers Flex in a big box truck. It's like the ones that carry the Sunday newspaper. Private owner.
> He must get like 8 to 10 miles/gallon, not unlike the UPS brown delivery trucks (package cars).
> Mileage, parking, maneuverability, so many things that must take any joy that's left out of this gig.


Plus I bet they give him the biggest loads. Love my little sedan, I max out around 45


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Plus I bet they give him the biggest loads. Love my little sedan, I max out around 45


At our location it doesn't matter what you drive as to what load you get. We all get herded into the warehouse in one shot and pull up to a cart, sometimes multiple carts to choose. But they have no way to assign a load according to vehicle size as far as I can tell and would take too much time as well. 
I honestly don't know how some of them get all the packages in their vehicles but they manage. I've seen mini coopers, prius etc all the time.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> At our location it doesn't matter what you drive as to what load you get. We all get herded into the warehouse in one shot and pull up to a cart, sometimes multiple carts to choose. But they have no way to assign a load according to vehicle size as far as I can tell and would take too much time as well.
> I honestly don't know how some of them get all the packages in their vehicles but they manage. I've seen mini coopers, prius etc all the time.


We do it loading dock style and so the security guy radios in who you are and if you have a sedan, suv or van.


----------



## Shangsta

Amazon sent us a new contract today it specifically says we only have to have a private passenger vehicle under 10,000 pounds.


----------



## FlexZone

Yep and look at some of the other options:

In performing Services, you may only use: 
1) Non-motorized transportation (e.g., walking, cycling);
2) Following Vehicles:  a private passenger vehicle,  a cargo van (not to exceed 10,000 lbs. in gross vehicle weight rating), a light truck (not to exceed 10,000 lbs. in gross vehicle weight rating); or
3) *Public Transportation*.

How the heck would public transportation work?


----------



## Shangsta

FlexZone said:


> Yep and look at some of the other options:
> 
> In performing Services, you may only use:
> 1) Non-motorized transportation (e.g., walking, cycling);
> 2) Following Vehicles:  a private passenger vehicle,  a cargo van (not to exceed 10,000 lbs. in gross vehicle weight rating), a light truck (not to exceed 10,000 lbs. in gross vehicle weight rating); or
> 3) *Public Transportation*.
> 
> How the heck would public transportation work?


Right? How are you going to get 40 plus packages on a bike?


----------



## CbusRoadRunner

I deliver in a Chevy Spark with zero issues. I can load 3 carts worth of packages into that thing and still get 38mpg. Bought it brand new for 10K, sure beats Prius. http://www.chevrolet.com/spark-fuel-efficient-car.html


----------



## UberPasco

CbusRoadRunner said:


> I deliver in a Chevy Spark with zero issues. I can load 3 carts worth of packages into that thing and still get 38mpg. Bought it brand new for 10K, sure beats Prius. http://www.chevrolet.com/spark-fuel-efficient-car.html


Beats Prius on price. My Prius V has 34 cu ft _without folding the seats _vs the Spark 27 cu ft with seats down. 
If I need to fold my seats down, I jump to 67 cu ft. 
And I get 45-46 mpg. Paid under 15K for a loaded used 2012 with 34K on it.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Shangsta

Both are fuel efficient cars! Agree a used prius can be really affordable.

To be honest though flex doesnt use much gas unless you are prime now. From my first to my last package I average 10 miles.


----------



## Flexxx

"

Have a delivery vehicle that is a mid-sized sedan or larger (for example, a 4-door Honda Civic). Smaller cars and trucks with open beds do not qualify."
Received this email and was worried my Cobalt wouldn't qualify.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Both are fuel efficient cars! Agree a used prius can be really affordable.
> 
> To be honest though flex doesnt use much gas unless you are prime now. From my first to my last package I average 10 miles.


 Maybe not at your location but at our location it's ALWAYS more than 10 miles to our delivery area, sometimes up to 25! I wish we had routes that were only 10 miles! 
Today my route way 54 miles. Just checked my data and my average for the month of September is 41 miles. With 61 the highest and 30 the lowest.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Maybe not at your location but at our location it's ALWAYS more than 10 miles to our delivery area, sometimes up to 25! I wish we had routes that were only 10 miles!
> Today my route way 54 miles. Just checked my data and my average for the month of September is 41 miles. With 61 the highest and 30 the lowest.


Yeah! My warehouse is in a major city so they keep us close. Occasionally I get taken to the suburbs up to 20 miles away but those are usually easier routes, packages in the low 30s, a few neighborhoods with no aparments and houses side by side getting deliveries.

41 isnt bad though, still better than Uber lol


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Maybe not at your location but at our location it's ALWAYS more than 10 miles to our delivery area, sometimes up to 25! I wish we had routes that were only 10 miles!
> Today my route way 54 miles. Just checked my data and my average for the month of September is 41 miles. With 61 the highest and 30 the lowest.


I think what you're quoting is taking about the route itself, not how far it is to GET there. In other words, my block this morning from home to home would have been 52 miles had I not taken a second block, but the actual delivery area was probably around 9 miles driving total.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX1 said:


> Mileage, parking, maneuverability, so many things that must take any joy that's left out of this gig.


From my short time working this, there isn't much "joy" in this gig to begin with. It's definitely laborious if you think about it. My body aches after doing like 20-30 hours of it.

Kind of dread starting the block having to go to the warehouse and wondering if i'll get an easy route, or one of those 60+ routes from hell But hey, the money definitely can't be beat. It's all about the $$$


----------



## chefseth

Shangsta said:


> I have heard uber eats is terrible. When you factor in wait time at restauraunts you make less than minimum wage.


Please continue to tell this to everyone.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I think what you're quoting is taking about the route itself, not how far it is to GET there. In other words, my block this morning from home to home would have been 52 miles had I not taken a second block, but the actual delivery area was probably around 9 miles driving total.


 No, that is not what i'm saying. My TOTAL miles driven yesterday was 124 miles. A ROUTE starts when you leave the warehouse and drop your last package or return to the warehouse. My actual ROUTE was 54 miles with no return to the warehouse. It was 11 miles just to get to the delivery area.
It's extremely important to keep track of this as you get to deduct the route miles for tax purposes.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No, that is not what i'm saying. My TOTAL miles driven yesterday was 124 miles. A ROUTE starts when you leave the warehouse and drop your last package or return to the warehouse. My actual ROUTE was 54 miles with no return to the warehouse. It was 11 miles just to get to the delivery area.
> It's extremely important to keep track of this as you get to deduct the route miles for tax purposes.


If a route is from when you leave the warehouse to when you drop the last package or return to the warehouse, and you didn't return to the warehouse, how was your route 54 miles if it was only 11 miles out to the delivery area? You had to use 43 miles from 1st package to last package?? Seems like an awful lot.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No, that is not what i'm saying. My TOTAL miles driven yesterday was 124 miles. A ROUTE starts when you leave the warehouse and drop your last package or return to the warehouse. My actual ROUTE was 54 miles with no return to the warehouse. It was 11 miles just to get to the delivery area.
> It's extremely important to keep track of this as you get to deduct the route miles for tax purposes.


Yes, but Shangsta wasn't saying that. They said specifically from 'first to last package'. But still I wonder, like the poster above, how the hell you had such a long route. Is that normal for you? 43 miles from first drop off to last?

And you drove 124 total and got $72? I wouldn't be doing this if the efficiant were that bad, it's much worse than Lyft....



BaitNSwitch said:


> From my short time working this, there isn't much "joy" in this gig to begin with. It's definitely laborious if you think about it. My body aches after doing like 20-30 hours of it.
> 
> Kind of dread starting the block having to go to the warehouse and wondering if i'll get an easy route, or one of those 60+ routes from hell But hey, the money definitely can't be beat. It's all about the $$$


My body loves this job. Sure I might get a few aches now and again, but I'm losing weight. And sure there's a lot of annoyances to it, but being able to be in different parts of the city all the time, not having to deal with people and yes of course the money (especially on the shorter routes) do make it a pretty enjoyable job to me.


----------



## miauber1x831

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And you drove 124 total and got $72? I wouldn't be doing this if the efficiant were that bad, it's much worse than Lyft....


Agreed. I drive about 50-55 miles on average from when I leave my house to when I get back home for each 4 hr block. I wouldn't be doing it if I had to drive 100+ miles each time.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No, that is not what i'm saying. My TOTAL miles driven yesterday was 124 miles. A ROUTE starts when you leave the warehouse and drop your last package or return to the warehouse. My actual ROUTE was 54 miles with no return to the warehouse. It was 11 miles just to get to the delivery area.
> It's extremely important to keep track of this as you get to deduct the route miles for tax purposes.


I see, because your route has so many miles (54) I wonder if your warehouse just makes you guys cover more ground or if they just do not sort packages very well.

At mine they pretty much keep you in the same city which is helpful.

I tell people at my warehouse if you have all your packages in one city and one is randomly 20 minutes away clearly you didnt look over your packages and count the missort.


----------



## miauber1x831

Shangsta said:


> I see, because your route has so many miles (54) I wonder if your warehouse just makes you guys cover more ground or if they just do not sort packages very well.


I work out of the same warehouse and sometimes they send us to a delivery area that's 20 miles away (Weston). But it would take being sent out there AND having to return to the warehouse at the end of the block for the whole route to amount to about 54 miles, which has happened to me before but is uncommon and the worst case scenario I've encountered in terms of mileage. Mileage aside though, I don't mind delivering in Weston because it's basically all houses, no apartment, and usually the easiest routes.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> From my short time working this, there isn't much "joy" in this gig to begin with. It's definitely laborious if you think about it. My body aches after doing like 20-30 hours of it.
> 
> Kind of dread starting the block having to go to the warehouse and wondering if i'll get an easy route, or one of those 60+ routes from hell But hey, the money definitely can't be beat. It's all about the $$$


I would say there is quite a bit more walking and physical activity than when
driving around on an Uber tour of duty. Have to get out of the car dozens of times,
walk up and down steps, climb a few stairs. It really isn't a half-bad exercise routine.

Putting all that aside, there's still the joy of half-naked women coming to the door
and putting their arms out (for their package, not for the driver)....what? ....was i dreaming again ?

Okay, well i guess the thrill is gone.....


----------



## Puntagor

Guys how about pruise c ?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Lyft is WAY worse than that in most markets.. You only take home about 75 cents a mile in my area and you also normally drive just as many unpaid miles as you do paid miles cutting that 75 cents in half. Lyft and uber are a joke in almost every market.


----------



## Shangsta

Puntagor said:


> Guys how about pruise c ?


As has been posted, what you drive does not matter as long as you can fit a reasonable load in your car. Your car may be packed to the point it is hard to see out the rear windows but that is the only downside of a small car.


----------



## UTX1

Puntagor said:


> Guys how about pruise c ?


I'd drive one, but only if i can pronounce it "Pru-see".


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> If a route is from when you leave the warehouse to when you drop the last package or return to the warehouse, and you didn't return to the warehouse, how was your route 54 miles if it was only 11 miles out to the delivery area? You had to use 43 miles from 1st package to last package?? Seems like an awful lot.


 Yes, my miles from 1st drop to last drop was about 42 miles. 
I keep VERY ACCURATE records of my miles driven and have proof......do you people need to see it? I'll gladly show you the spread sheet data!
Can't fudge odometer readings folks. I don't make shit up and I don't make the routes up. I AVERAGE 42 miles per route.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> I see, because your route has so many miles (54) I wonder if your warehouse just makes you guys cover more ground or if they just do not sort packages very well.
> 
> At mine they pretty much keep you in the same city which is helpful.
> 
> I tell people at my warehouse if you have all your packages in one city and one is randomly 20 minutes away clearly you didnt look over your packages and count the missort.


We cover 2 VERY LARGE counties and our routes cover probably 15 or more cities. To be clear, not in one route but we cover multiple cities in a single route. Yesterday's route was 3 different cities.

I guess I need to show proof.......attached is my spread sheet data. AGAIN, I cannot create numbers out of thin air as the odometer does not lie.

Edited the spread sheet to show all column names.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I work out of the same warehouse and sometimes they send us to a delivery area that's 20 miles away (Weston). But it would take being sent out there AND having to return to the warehouse at the end of the block for the whole route to amount to about 54 miles, which has happened to me before but is uncommon and the worst case scenario I've encountered in terms of mileage. Mileage aside though, I don't mind delivering in Weston because it's basically all houses, no apartment, and usually the easiest routes.


Check the spread sheet I just posted. You must get lucky! 
Yesterday's route was half in Southwest Ranches. If you've done that route you know it's 1-3 miles between drops.

Weston is 20 miles to the very western edge, if you have to go to the northwestern edge it's 27 miles.....that is just to the FIRST DROP!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Wow. The only time I would ever have "multiple cities" is if the block was right on the border (not overly odd, the borders are just streets most of the time). I can't fathom doing this job and having to drive around that much per block....all the gas and miles wasted. Usually most blocks are within about a 2x2 mile area, though there are exceptions.


----------



## Tiightclipse

Hi guys quick question
I have a full size 4 door truck and I noticed flex says you can't have a open bed.. Has anyone seen trucks working with no cover on their bed? Thanks!


----------



## Shangsta

Tiightclipse said:


> Hi guys quick question
> I have a full size 4 door truck and I noticed flex says you can't have a open bed.. Has anyone seen trucks working with no cover on their bed? Thanks!


I have never seen it to be honest.


----------



## Tiightclipse

Never seen a truck without a cover or with a cover?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX the day a hot half naked girl comes to the door to take my package, i'll have to give her another package instead. Mmmm....

Anyways, yeah it's not a bad gig. I will take guaranteed money any day over the shitshow that is UberShit/Lyfterrible/Doodoodash/Post-partum-depressionmates/Grubhubbaf**kyou.


----------



## gaj

Tiightclipse said:


> Hi guys quick question
> I have a full size 4 door truck and I noticed flex says you can't have a open bed.. Has anyone seen trucks working with no cover on their bed? Thanks!


A guy I know uses a truck, and they wouldn't let him sign up until he got a cover for it... they just want to make sure it is somewhat secure and that packages won't get rained on.

g


----------



## miauber1x831

I've had routes that technically had deliveries in multiple cities since the delivery area encompassed the border between the cities, but never a route that required me to drive anything close to 43 miles from my first dropoff to my last. And I've delivered in Southwest Ranches a number of times now.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> UTX the day a hot half naked girl comes to the door to take my package, i'll have to give her another package instead. Mmmm....


Ok, what if she's only half hot and one third naked ?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

1/2H + 1/3N = 1/2 Chub


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> 1/2H + 1/3N = 1/2 Chub


Alright. Fair enough. What if she's 75% hot and 25% naked ?

This means she wearing shorts and socks but no shoes AND she smells sweaty.

I'm all over that !  The packages will have to find their own way there....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Tiightclipse said:


> Hi guys quick question
> I have a full size 4 door truck and I noticed flex says you can't have a open bed.. Has anyone seen trucks working with no cover on their bed? Thanks!


 The other day a driver loading up with us had a brand new dodge ram with a a 5.7 hemi. Still had a temp tag. It was a king cab/4 door with no cover on the bed. I asked how he makes out with packages and milages. He says he hasn't had a problem with loading the truck. I asked him about gas mileage, he get's about 13 miles to the gallon!
Made me feel better as I driver a 2004 mercury mountaineer suv with a v6 and get about 18-19 miles to the gallon.


----------



## Shangsta

Tiightclipse said:


> Never seen a truck without a cover or with a cover?


I maybe have only seen one truck but it definitely had a cover, I imagine a truck with no cover might get you sent home.


----------



## GuyinVegas

So would a 2005 Toyota Corolla be a car that would met eligibility.


----------



## Shangsta

GuyinVegas said:


> So would a 2005 Toyota Corolla be a car that would met eligibility.


As was mentioned above any four door sedan works. The Corolla is actually the definition of a midsized four door sedan.


----------



## GuyinVegas

Shangsta said:


> As was mentioned above any four door sedan works. The Corolla is actually the definition of a midsized four door sedan.


Thank Christ! Thank you..


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Corolla is good. The smallr the better to reduce package loads 

"Oh sorry those boxes wont fit"

I wish i had a small POS car....instead its a bigger POS sedan. Most packages almost always fit.


----------



## Evelyn916

Anyone doing flex in Sacramento on here? I drive a Hyundai accent hatchback. That should work?


----------



## Shangsta

Evelyn916 said:


> Anyone doing flex in Sacramento on here? I drive a Hyundai accent hatchback. That should work?


Its a four door sedan why not?


----------



## ZeusDTX

I have a Hyundai Tiburon, think they'll allow it?


----------



## soypana

ZeusDTX said:


> I have a Hyundai Tiburon, think they'll allow it?


They will not allow it if you say so in the survey eligibility.. You basically need to lie that you have a bigger car.
They won't check your car or anything in the pick-up station.. as long as you take the packages given to you then you are good.


----------



## contactone

So would a Hyundai sonata or 4dr. Honda civic work out with flex?


----------



## aeiou_-

contactone said:


> So would a Hyundai sonata or 4dr. Honda civic work out with flex?


Anything medium sized will do. I am using a versa sedan. Just mark medium sized car on your application.


----------

